# الى كل من درس في قسم الميكاترونكس



## amrk1978 (18 مارس 2007)

الاخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم 
اشكر جميع المشرفين على المنتدى وكل من سيساعدني في طلبي
اود ممن عنده جدول باسماء المواد التي درسها مع عدد الساعات وشيء من التفصيل عن المواضيع المتفرعة من كل مادة أرجو عرضها للفائدة ولغرض الوصول إلى تكامل في المواد التي يحتاجها طالب الميكاترونكس.
مثلا 
السنة الدراسية اسم المادة عدد الساعات النظرية عدد الساعات العملية (تطبيق)
إلخ .....
وشكرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أولاً أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبالأخص قسم الميكاترونكس
ويمكن أخي الكريم معرفة التفاصيل التي تريدها من خلال موقع جامعة 6 أكتوبر من خلال الرابط التالي
www.o6u.org
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## eng_sasi (19 مارس 2007)

انا درست سنتين في ميكاترونيكس ودي المواد اللي اخدتها في اول سنه
logic crcuits,microcontroller,cnc,modeling,electronics,mangement and marketing,numerical,control,mechanics,computer archetecture,measurment and sensors


----------



## eng_sasi (19 مارس 2007)

وتاني سنه 
machine,design,fluid,power electronics,servo motors or quality control,interface,plc,digital control,adaptive controlor cnc 
machine,application of power electronics
وارجو اني اكون افدتك في شيء


----------



## amrk1978 (20 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك يا اخي م. أحمد الشكر الجزيل لسرعة الرد كما اشكر الأخ Eng.Sasi واتمنى ردود اكثر وشكرا

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكـراً
:20: :20: :20: :20:​


----------

